# Lesbian BBW weight gain stories.



## The Educator

Can anyone please post links to lesbian weight gain stories in which one or more of the characters gains weight? I've already read the ones on Dimensions so I'm looking for stories on other sites. The size of the either character at the beginning of the story doesn't matter. Thank you :bow:


----------



## Atilde

Hello,

May be you could have a look in www.foreverchanging.org
I've written some small wg stories about that.

Take Care

Atilde


----------



## zonker

Maybe all of them were moved over here at some point, but you may want to check out mollycoddles site (the first place where I posted one of my male wg stories). She has a bunch of those wonderful lesbian gaining tales:

http://www.angelfire.com/weird2/mcoddles/


----------



## zonker

zonker said:


> Maybe all of them were moved over here at some point, but you may want to check out mollycoddles site (the first place where I posted one of my male wg stories). She has a bunch of those wonderful lesbian gaining tales:
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/weird2/mcoddles/



I just went over to that site. Hadn't been there in a while. Mmm, so many delicious stories, no matter what your tastes in weight gain...


----------



## The Educator

Thank you very much both of you. I found some great stories on both those sites :bow:


----------

